# Systemordner Freigabe (Registrierkarte)



## Allwissend (14. Juni 2005)

Ich wollte meine Festplatte C: neulich freigeben bzw. den ordner Programme. Aber ich konnte nicht. Alle felder waren grau hinterlegt. Ich konnte nichts anklicken. Wie kann ich den Programme ordner freigeben?


----------



## duckdonald (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Allwissend,

wenn du die Registerkarte richtig gelesen hast dann solltest du feststellen, das Windows alle Optionen deaktiviert hat weil der Ordner ( C:\Programme ) ein Systemordner ist.

Du könntest den Inhalt den du Freigeben möchtest in einen beliebigen anderen (nicht System-) Ordner reinkopieren und diesen Ordner dann freigeben.



Gruß DuckDonald


----------



## McVader83 (15. Juni 2005)

Naja, ob ihm das hilft...

Ich denke wenn du auf Extras|Ordneroptionen|Ansicht gehst, gibt es da irgendwo das Häkchen "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (empfohlen)"... das muss weg


----------



## Allwissend (15. Juni 2005)

Die einstellung gibts leider bei mir nicht. Aber seitdem ich das servicepack2 drauf hab kann ich den ordner nicht mehr freigeben. Davor ging das.


----------



## McVader83 (16. Juni 2005)

Dann geh über Start|Systemsteuerung|Ordneroptionen|Ansicht


----------

